# HI LOOKING FOR MICE BREEDERS IN NEW ZEALAND



## carsonK (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello I''ve been looking for any mice breeders in New Zealand. I live in dunedin and have wanted to purchase 2 females but all pet shops haven't had mice in 2-3 years  thank you


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

Welcome friend! That certainly does sound like a predicament, but as soon as you find some breeding stock it sounds like you'll have the market cornered going forward! If I did not live halfway across the world I would help ya out but yeah.... Welcome anyway


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I' :shock: m in Australia. But gee that is a long time for the pet stores not to have any mice. I sell some of my mice to independent pet stores on the odd occasion and I keep mice purely as pets not to show.


----------

